# Need help with Farmall Super C no spark to starter



## NKKB PERFORMANCE HORSES (Jul 18, 2020)

I have a 1949 Farmall Super C 6v that I can’t get to spark or send power to the starting switch. I have everything wired correctly according to the diagrams I’ve found with a positive ground. I’ve added a new starting switch, starter, and starting coil. The battery is reading 5.8v but I’m still not getting spark to the switch. Could my problem be in the Ammeter?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome, does your ammeter work? By pass it ans see if you get any action.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is your switch working?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your 5.8 volts is a low reading for a 6V battery. According to a source on the internet, a fully charged battery should read *6.6 volts* with no load and no charging. That seems a bit high to me, but it should read more than 6V. Take it to an auto parts shop and have it checked.

Try cranking and measure the battery voltage. I had a battery once that the voltage dropped to near zero when load was applied.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Also, check your ground connections for rust and corrosion. Try taking a jumper cable and connect direct from the battery hot side direct to the starter. 

Your battery cables may be corroded internally, no circuit.


----------



## NKKB PERFORMANCE HORSES (Jul 18, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Is your switch working?


I had the starter switch wired incorrectly (power cable and ammeter cable were touching and not separated by a washer). As soon as I separated them we got power and crank. Now today gonna change plugs, and go to 1 gauge wires on the battery. Thanks


----------



## NKKB PERFORMANCE HORSES (Jul 18, 2020)

We have power and jumping the starter but still won’t start. Fresh gas and plugs as well.


----------



## NKKB PERFORMANCE HORSES (Jul 18, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Also, check your ground connections for rust and corrosion. Try taking a jumper cable and connect direct from the battery hot side direct to the starter.
> 
> Your battery cables may be corroded internally, no circuit.


I put new 1 gauge wires on and grinded the ground and cleaned with a wire brush.


----------



## NKKB PERFORMANCE HORSES (Jul 18, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Your 5.8 volts is a low reading for a 6V battery. According to a source on the internet, a fully charged battery should read *6.6 volts* with no load and no charging. That seems a bit high to me, but it should read more than 6V. Take it to an auto parts shop and have it checked.
> 
> Try cranking and measure the battery voltage. I had a battery once that the voltage dropped to near zero when load was applied.


Reading 6.2 volts when we touch the starter


----------



## NKKB PERFORMANCE HORSES (Jul 18, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome, does your ammeter work? By pass it ans dee if you get any action.


Been bypassing straight to starter have crank and good spark on plugs but not starting. Gas is turned on, ignition switch is turned on. Maybe just gotta crank the hell out of it cuz it’s been 18 months since started last. It has fresh gas as well.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

OK, how about the plugs... are they getting wet at all when you are cranking the heck out of it and it not starting? If you have fresh fuel and good spark, perhaps the fuel isn't going past the carburetor. Is your governor rod sticking, or does it move freely?


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Remove the spark plugs and squirt a little gas in each plug hole,install the plugs and it should start as long as you have spark and compression. If it starts and quits then you probably have a gas issue. If no start then you need to check timing,spark,and compression


----------

